#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Учения дакини

## Светлана Тарасевич

Ищу книгу Падмасамбхава Учения дакини, если у кого есть в компьютерном варианте, поделитесь, пожалуйста   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ollerus

> Ищу книгу Падмасамбхава Учения дакини, если у кого есть в компьютерном варианте, поделитесь, пожалуйста


Учения дакини
Прежде всего
Принятие прибежища
Бодхичитта
Десять устоев тайной мантры
Ваджрный учитель и божество-йидам
Воспитание ума в Ваджраяне
Хрустальное ожерелье безупречной практики
Чистая сущность устных наставлений

\\ глава воспитание ума в ваджраяне 
http://spiritual.ru/lib/um_vajr.html
\\ первые 42 страницы есть на сайте издательства
http://uddiyana.ru/pdf/dakini_example.pdf
\\ десять устоев тайной мантры
http://spiritual.ru/lib/10u.html
\\хрустальное ожерелье
http://www.advayta.org/item/000002/?text_id=320
\\чистая сущность
http://spiritual.ru/lib/sushn.html
\\здесь вообще все главы, но по отдельности
http://www.shodokan.narod.ru/read-religion.htm

----------

Аня Приходящая (27.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.11.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Спасибо. Просто то, что есть на сайте Уддияны, я скачала (там стр 25-40).. а хочется прочесть все..

----------


## Майя П

имхо конечно.. но эту книгу читала несколько лет... там столько уровней... сразу и не раскрывается эта книга.. так что пока изучаете, остальное и появится.. ведь от дакинь  :Big Grin:

----------

Же Ка (13.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

если нужна вся книга пишите лично

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (15.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ко мне также можно обратиться по данному вопросу)

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (16.11.2010)

----------


## Виктор П

Добрый День Jambal Dorje и Логос! Добрый День всем Участникам Форума
Очень нужна книга, но не могу понять, как отправляется ЛС, после его оформления - кнопка отправить сообщение - отсутствует на странице. Поэтому не могу скинуть мейл - 
кому не трудно - пришлите, пожалуйста, електр. вариант книги "Учение Дакини" на адрес  
huolong2008@rambler.ru

с искренним уважением - виктор.

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

уже отправила

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2010)

----------


## Виктор П

Простираюсь с Почтением и Уважением в благодарном поклоне.
виктор.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (20.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Опередили) Все-таки стоит мне почаще форум проверять, это, видимо, может пойти на пользу.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Imne prishlite pozhaluista.
annas207@hotmail.com
Budu blagodarna...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Отправил. 
Для всех ищущих - клацайте на мою подпись...раздел "библиотека")

----------

Zosia (20.12.2011), Аня Приходящая (28.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Поскольку тему с текстами Падмасамбхавы прибили, то отпишусь тут.  :Smilie: 

Мне интересно, а те, кто выкладывает вот все это в сети, и те кто безумно радуются возможности скачать нахаляву труд других людей (в частности горячо всеми нами любимой Фариды, которой мы так горячо выражали недавно поддержку в виду сложной операции) хотя бы внутрь книг заглядывает? У меня. честно говоря, вызывает глубокое недоумение по части логики действий - с одной стороны размещаем баннер в поддержку строительства центра Чоклинг Терсар, горячо любим ламу Олега и тут же тупо прем его же книги, выкладываем садханы, прем записи. 

Воровство, друзья мои, приводит к тому, что в обозримом будущем все мы можем остаться на голом самиздате, никакого качества. Печально все это

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Артем, дорогой мой ваджрный брат, займитесь-ка собственной практикой, а не оценкой чужих поступков да демагогией на форуме, больше пользы будет и Вам и окружающим.

P.S. надеюсь Ваш бан этому поспособствует, качественной Вам практики.

----------


## Майя П

воровство должно быть агрессивным....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Друзья, 
Как человек чуть-чуть причастный к изданию данной книги (носил пачки с книгами на склад), заявляю со всей ответственностью - Учения Дакини должны принадлежать народу!

----------

Buural (07.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.12.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поскольку тему с текстами Падмасамбхавы прибили, то отпишусь тут. 
> 
> Мне интересно, а те, кто выкладывает вот все это в сети, и те кто безумно радуются возможности скачать нахаляву труд других людей (в частности горячо всеми нами любимой Фариды, которой мы так горячо выражали недавно поддержку в виду сложной операции) хотя бы внутрь книг заглядывает? У меня. честно говоря, вызывает глубокое недоумение по части логики действий - с одной стороны размещаем баннер в поддержку строительства центра Чоклинг Терсар, горячо любим ламу Олега и тут же тупо прем его же книги, выкладываем садханы, прем записи. 
> 
> Воровство, друзья мои, приводит к тому, что в обозримом будущем все мы можем остаться на голом самиздате, никакого качества. Печально все это


Положите текст/тексты на B&N, Amazon или/и litres.ru, чтобы люди могли *ИМЕТЬ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ВАМ ЗАПЛАТИТЬ*. Сколько можно ныть, где осознанность и хваленая _работа с обстоятельствами_?

P.S. Слава Господу Мамоне и несостоявшимся поездкам в Хургаду!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.12.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (07.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Друзья, 
> Как человек чуть-чуть причастный к изданию данной книги (носил пачки с книгами на склад), заявляю со всей ответственностью - Учения Дакини должны принадлежать народу!


о, носить  пачки книг - это УЖЕ причастность.... ))) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , вы великий человек...

----------


## Кунсанг

> о, носить  пачки книг - это УЖЕ причастность.... ))), вы великий человек...


Недавно подвозил трех женщин и одна говорила что я везу святых людей. Я говорю: "Ничего себе" и уже думал услышать что-то интересное а она говорит: "Они шьют для дацана подушки для сиденья". Возможно они и святые кто знает.

----------

Джигме (11.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

> Положите текст/тексты на B&N, Amazon или/и litres.ru, чтобы люди могли *ИМЕТЬ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ВАМ ЗАПЛАТИТЬ*. Сколько можно ныть, где осознанность и хваленая _работа с обстоятельствами_?!


А знаете, почему те, кто занимается изданием буддийских книг в России, не пользуются этой прекрасной возможностью? Да потому что обстоятельство таковы, что сколько-то человек книгу конечно честно купят, но некоторые их ведь раздадут её потом друзьям, знакомым, или даже выложат на своих сайтах. Это происходит в 90% случаев (ну не знаю точный процент, но часто). И всё, электронная книга пошла в народ. Мы же очень любим делиться. Особенно тем, что досталось на халяву. 

Никого из присутствующих в виду не имею :Smilie:  Просто размышления о реалиях книгоиздания.
______________
tubtenling.ru

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А знаете, почему те, кто занимается изданием буддийских книг в России, не пользуются этой прекрасной возможностью? Да потому что обстоятельство таковы, что пару человек книгу конечно честно купят, но они ведь раздадут её потом друзьям, знакомым, выложат на своих сайтах. Это происходит в 100% случаев. И всё, электронная книга пошла в народ. Мы же очень любим делиться. Особенно тем, что досталось на халяву.


В общем-то, большинство книг и так выкладывают на сайтах, а тут хотя бы есть возможность позволить заплатить тем, кто может заплатить. Опять же, можно использовать DRM-форматы.

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

> А знаете, почему те, кто занимается изданием буддийских книг в России, не пользуются этой прекрасной возможностью? Да потому что обстоятельство таковы, что пару человек книгу конечно честно купят, но они ведь раздадут её потом друзьям, знакомым, выложат на своих сайтах. Это происходит в 100% случаев. И всё, электронная книга пошла в народ. Мы же очень любим делиться. Особенно тем, что досталось на халяву. 
> ______________
> tubtenling.ru


не пользуются возможностью дать желающим купить книгу? тогда у меня вопрос: вы делаете бизнес на Дхарме или содействуете ее распространению в России? выходит, бизнес. тогда все жалобы оправданы. до тех пор, пока издатели и продавцы книг не будут учитывать реалий спроса, они будут чувствовать себя ущемленными, угнетенными и обиженными.
компьютеры и интернет есть. это не обойти. значит, надо учесть этот фактор и извлечь из него пользу, вместо того, чтобы с ним бороться. на менталитет и карму тоже нечего кивать. пока не перестанете кивать - будете сидеть в прежней ситуации. (кстати о карме - может, просто сорадоваться каждый раз, когда кто-то соприкасается с той частичкой Дхармы, которой вы помогли продолжить существование? вместо обид и злости. тогда ум *сможет* находить эффективные решения в бизнесе). надо искать способы эффективной продажи электронных копий, раз они существуют. озон, например, движется в этом направлении. и Олег Филиппов тоже, спасибо ему огромное.
если книга есть в продаже - я ее покупаю, если нет - ищу другие способы прочитать. могу, кстати, заплатить за имеющуюся у меня электронную копию. кому переводить деньги?
считать всех поголовно халявщиками - неэффективная позиция, особенно для бизнеса.  :Smilie: 
вариантов всегда много, если отвлечься от обид и чувства собственной важности - и спокойно оглядеться по сторонам  :Smilie: 
немного удивительно, что приходится говорить о таких тривиальных вещах продвинутым практикующим  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (11.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Светлана, я не хотела вас обидеть, простите, не принимайте на свой счёт. Отвечала PampKin Head. Очень рада что вы так относитесь к книгам))

Просто отвечаю на вопрос, почему многие издательства не продают электронные книги. 
Добавлю еще один момент: Озон может себе позволить себе нанять крутых профессионалов, которые владеют технологиями продажи электронных книг, рекламы и так далее. А маленькие буддийские издательства? 
Электронные издания для маленького издательствя, скорее всего, слишком большой риск того, что затраты на него не окупятся  (а это, если это полноценное издательство: гонорар переводчику, покупка прав на переиздание у иностранных издательств, зарплата верстальщикам-дизайнерам, корректорам, редакторам, да электричество, в конце концов, и много чего еще, не специалист, не знаю)


Я сама вообще бизнесом не занимаюсь, книги не продаю, только верщу иногда :Smilie:  также и не отношусь к продвинутым практикующим (если вы, конечно, меня имели в виду :Smilie: 
И меня страшно радует, когда люди соприкасаются с Дхармой. 

_________
в очередной раз убеждаюсь, что смайлики спасут мир, 
вот правда, накаких других эмоций, кроме лёгкого недовольства, (хотя и  это, конечно страшный криминал для буддиста) в предыдущем моём посте не было :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Недавно подвозил трех женщин и одна говорила что я везу святых людей. Я говорю: "Ничего себе" и уже думал услышать что-то интересное а она говорит: "Они шьют для дацана подушки для сиденья". Возможно они и святые кто знает.


А если делать подаяние монахам так можно наверно вообще себя Буддой считать? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А знаете, почему те, кто занимается изданием буддийских книг в России, не пользуются этой прекрасной возможностью? Да потому что обстоятельство таковы, что сколько-то человек книгу конечно честно купят, но некоторые их ведь раздадут её потом друзьям, знакомым, или даже выложат на своих сайтах. Это происходит в 90% случаев (ну не знаю точный процент, но часто). И всё, электронная книга пошла в народ. Мы же очень любим делиться. Особенно тем, что досталось на халяву. 
> 
> Никого из присутствующих в виду не имею Просто размышления о реалиях книгоиздания.
> ______________
> tubtenling.ru


А знаете, что это не спасает от того, что книгу отсканируют и выложат в pdf/djvu? Но вследствие этого _неумелого подхода к дистрибьюции_ те, кто бы заплатил (желая получить электронную копию; вследствие благодарности за проделанную работу; как пожертвование переводчику, издателю), не имеют механизма сделать это!

+ все вот это нытье на тему "почему люди не хотят полки забивать бумагой и не платят"...

*Дайте возможность Вам заплатить!* 21-й век на дворе, уважаемые, гутенберг уже умер давно и протух в своей могиле. Спасибо ему, конечно, большое, но поезд уехал... Все, старые темы закончились, хочется вам этого или нет.

P.S. О май гад, а если я куплю книгу, и буду давать ее почитать, скопировать? Это ж какая я антикопирайтная скотина!




> Просто отвечаю на вопрос, почему многие издательства не продают электронные книги.


Кхм, а зачем издательства при электронной дистрибьюции? + тот же *ozon.ru вполне себе принимает электронные деньги*. Более того, у них есть print-on-demand с отстроенной доставкой покупателю напечатанной книги (кого прет жить среди пыльных полок).

Почему не продавать через них тоже?




> Электронные издания для маленького издательствя, скорее всего, слишком большой риск того, что затраты на него не окупятся


Как это забавно не звучит, то электронная дистрибьюция более выгодна (отсутствие обычной логистики, другие проценты сетям продаж)...

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.12.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> 21-й век на дворе, уважаемые, гутенберг уже умер давно и протух в своей могиле


Кто такой Гутенберг?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, рекомендую подкаст, который прояснит некоторое с производством книг в бумаге http://www.mobile-review.com/podcast...00/mr200-4.mp3 и переходом к электронной схеме...

----------

YanaYa (11.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Не спасёт, но это уже труд немалый, это надо быть фанатом, хотя, есть такие  :Smilie: 

Дать почитать это не антикопирайтно :Smilie: 

Проделала эксперемент:
В одном окне открыла страницу электронных изданий озона, в другом - поисковик. В озоне берётся название книги, в поисковике вбивается и добавляется " скачать бесплатно" . Результат - все книги, над которыми эксперимент проводился, подряд, из разных разделов есть в пиратских библиотеках. И все 3 книги из раздела Буддизм, тоже, в том же оформлении, что и на сайте. Может это совпадение и взяты они были из других источников. Странное совпадение. 
print-on-demand это дороговато, нет?
Озон - монстр, для него это, наверно, не так страшно, а мелкое издательства может и загнуться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Озон - монстр, для него это, наверно, не так страшно, а мелкое издательства может и загнуться.


Не понял: а зачем думать, может загнуться или не может, если продавать *через Озон*?




> Дать почитать это не антикопирайтно


А если человек взял отсканировать и выложить в сеть? Или сделать копии для всех своих друзей/общины? Вы же не будуте у него стоять за спиной и контролировать, читает ли он только или еще что то еще делает с книгой... + не будете читать ему лекции на тему о трудностях издательского бизнеса.




> print-on-demand это дороговато, нет?


При вменяемой политике издательства не должно быть дороже обычных каналов распространения с их "2% сверху" (как в известном анекдоте).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Электронные издания для маленького издательствя, скорее всего, слишком большой риск того, что затраты на него не окупятся  (а это, если это полноценное издательство: гонорар переводчику, покупка прав на переиздание у иностранных издательств, зарплата верстальщикам-дизайнерам, корректорам, редакторам, да электричество, в конце концов, и много чего еще, не специалист, не знаю)


Ну что же. Поскольку здесь в очередной раз прозвучало оправдание воровству (не от вас YanaYa), то позволю себе маленькую выдержку из письма издательства Уддияна как раз по этому поводу:
по поводу интернета к сожалению люди выкладывают пиратским
способом(возможно с хорошими помыслами,нарушая авторские
права,бороться в России с этим явлением затруднительно).

Если здесь написано, что сложившаяся ситуация им сильно нравится, то я не знаю русского языка. В крайнем случае те, кто выкладывает копии у себя, всегда могут ожидать повестки в суд. Или того, что через какое-то время издательства не захотят работать над изданием книг соответствующей направленности. Хотя с PampKin Head в кои-то веки соглашусь - продавать в электронном виде бывает гораздо проще и не так тяжело для покупателя в плане оплаты лишних расходов.

----------

YanaYa (12.12.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> print-on-demand это дороговато, нет?


Лично я готов платить такие деньги за нужные мне книги.

----------

Джигме (12.12.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> При вменяемой политике издательства не должно быть дороже обычных каналов распространения с их "2% сверху" (как в известном анекдоте).


Зависит от издательства, но, по моим ощущениям, раза в два-три дороже, просто за счет того, что при большом тираже себестоимость одного экземпляра намного меньше, чем если одну книгу печатать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зависит от издательства, но, по моим ощущениям, раза в два-три дороже, просто за счет того что при большом тираже себестоимость одного экземпляра намного больше.


... (как в известном анекдоте) 




> Встречаются  два  одноклассника.  Новый русский, и простой советский инженер.
>        -  Вась,  это  ты?  На 600-том мерсе, в красном пиджаке? Ведь в школе у тебя всегда были одни двойки.  По  математике  у тебя  дважды  два  всегда пяти равнялось. О квадратном корне ты вообще никогда не слыхал!  Я  -  школу  с  медалью,  институт  с красным дипломом (смотрит на свое пальто) - полная задница...
>        -  Ты понимаешь Санек. Все очень просто, в натуре. Еду в Германию и покупаю бочку пива за 1000 баксов.  Приезжаю  домой, толкаю ее за 3000 баксов. Вот на эти два ПРОЦЕНТА я и живу.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.12.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Ну, насколько, я понимаю, там просто технологии разные. В print-on-demand там каждый экземпляр почти вручную делают.

В общем, я за print-on-demand.

Если кто-нибудь выпустит в таком формате "Драгоценное Украшение Освобождения", или "Отсекая надежду и страх" - буду очень благодарен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, насколько, я понимаю, там просто технологии разные. В print-on-demand там каждый экземпляр почти вручную делают.


Не в ручную, а на принтере с опцией переплета. С готового оригинал макета.

Фотографии же печатают теперь в промышленных масштабах от разных заказчиков....

P.S. Просто сеть распространения сразу же накручивает от 200% сверху. Вот эти издержки и надо минимизировать поближе к отпускной цене издательства...

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Не в ручную, а на принтере с опцией переплета. С готового оригинал макета.
> 
> Фотографии же печатают теперь в промышленных масштабах от разных заказчиков....


Ну может... Твердую обложку вроде вручную делают. Но в твердой обложке и выходит сильно дороже.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну может... Твердую обложку вроде вручную делают. Но в твердой обложке и выходит сильно дороже.


А зачем в твердой, если можно в мягкой и дешевле? Все алкающие могут вообще заказать индивидуального переписчика, который и буквицы выпищет и обложку по дереву вырежет. 

Да и папирус ручной выделки из египетских пирамид привезет.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я люблю книги в твердом переплете. Но POD тем и хорош, что можно на выбор предоставить и твердый, и мягкий переплет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, дорогой мой ваджрный брат, займитесь-ка собственной практикой, а не оценкой чужих поступков да демагогией на форуме, больше пользы будет и Вам и окружающим.
> 
> P.S. надеюсь Ваш бан этому поспособствует, качественной Вам практики.


А где тут оценка? Нарушение копирайтов - это воровство. Констатация факта и не более того.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Положите текст/тексты на B&N, Amazon или/и litres.ru, чтобы люди могли *ИМЕТЬ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ВАМ ЗАПЛАТИТЬ*. Сколько можно ныть, где осознанность и хваленая _работа с обстоятельствами_?


Дим, ты же в курсе, что в РФ и остальном русскоязычном пространстве это не решает проблемы. Баир Очиров после перевода "Отсекая надежду и страх" не ноет, а просто не переводит ничего  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А где тут оценка? Нарушение копирайтов - это воровство. Констатация факта и не более того.


Артем, Вы даже УК своей собственной страны не знаете. Изучите что такое "воровство" (кража, ст 158) а что "нарушение авторских и смежных прав" (ст 146). А заодно и принцип презумпции невиновности, прежде чем разводить пустословие на форуме и оценивать чужие действия как "воровство". Покаместь констатировать можно только один факт - ваш ... трендёж на форуме. 
Относительно поднятого в теме вопроса, я уже как-то отписывался на форуме, свое мнение высказал, так что повторяться смысла не имеет. 
Участвовать в холиварах и прочих неподобствах я также не собираюсь. 
Каждый вправе делать что он хочет, кто помогать людям, кто искать выход из сложившейся в мире и стране ситуации с книгоиздательством, а кто трястись над недополученной копеечкой в приступе жадности, обвиняя окружающих во всех смертных грехах). 

P.S. Мудрый человек всегда  все поймет как оно есть, как например, Андрей Терентьев, чьи книги лежат на сайте с его согласия в обмен на скромную рекламку с моей строны.

P.P.S. На моем сайте расположены только те книги, что уже есть в интернете - сам я сканом не занимаюсь. Новых книг там нет, многих уже вообще не найти в печатном виде. Если кто из собственников авторских или смежных прав имеет претензии - всегда можно обратиться ко мне и соответствующие книги будут удалены. Если обращаются не собственники, а недовольные тролли - можете сразу ступать в пешее эротическое путешествие!)

Ну и самый последний P.S. )) "Дар Дхармы превосходит все другие дары" (с) 

Засим дискусию прекращаю.

----------

Аньезка (18.12.2011), Джнянаваджра (17.12.2011), Дубинин (17.12.2011)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Артем, то, что Вы без спроса и извинений влезли в чужую тему, ратуя за охрану и уважение чужих пространств - это, мягко говоря, не стыкуется одно с другим. Если так зудит - создавайте свою тему и делайте там, что хотите.
Эту тему закрываю. Она о другом была. О просьбе поделиться Дхармой, а не спереть что бы то ни было.
Желаю всем успехов в изучении и практике.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.12.2011)

----------

